# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل .htaccess

## capitan_nemesis

با سلام
من سایت رو روی هاست دایرکت ادمین آپلود کردم 
ولی باز نمیشه صفحه کاملا سفید هستش
خودشون گفتن مشکل از .htaccess هستش
و اینکه صفحه index توی پوشه اصلی هستش نه public
چکار باید بکنم ؟؟؟
ممنون

http://head-shot.ir/

----------


## plague

ساختار فولدر های پروژت به چه شکله ؟ فایل index.php رو تو کدوم فولدر گزاشتی ؟ 
ورزن php سرور چنده ؟

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام دوست عزیز به روش ذیل عمل کنید
*آپلود لاراول

*https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/42-laravel-sharing-host

----------

